
Ask HN: Use Our Power VM - venture_lol
We&#x27;d like to ask for your support to help us validate our fledgling cloud business planning. Our cloud business provides fledgling startups and developers with bare bone &quot;machine power&quot;. There are no other services beyond providing you with a machine.<p>Will you help validate our business planning? We would greatly appreciate a thumbs up or thumbs down on the following:<p>Virtual Machine<p>CPU: 2 vCPU (2 threads) on Intel XEON E5-2660
RAM: 1.5GB (1536MB)
DISK: 32GB SSD and 128GB 7200K RPM HDD
Bandwidth: 1TB
Public IP v4: 1
Hypervisor: KVM - possibly XenServer 7<p>$15&#x2F;month<p>We would greatly appreciate if you would specify your ideal configuration and the price point that would get you to &quot;perk your ears up&quot;.<p>Sincerely,
Venture LOL
======
detaro
Expensive if compared to various VPS offerings, so it totally depends on if
you can offer enough value around that core to make it worth it.

